# [solved] Im Uni-Netz starten (fast) keine Programme

## scrats

Hi, sry erstmal für die Überschrift aber wusste nicht genau wie ich mein Problem kurz fassen kann.

Also wenn ich mich ins Uni-Netz verbinde über WLan krieg ich kein Programm gestartet. Weder firefox noch ein Terminal.In der TaskLeiste sehe "Staring ..." und dan is es auch wieder weg. Starte ich die Programme und verbinde mich anschliessend mit den Netz geht es. Genauso Verbindung trennen, Programm starten , neu verbinden.

Verbinde ich mich Zuhause mit dem Heim-WLan hab ich keinerlei Probleme.

hab gentoo 2.6.34 r12 - gnome oberfläche

nutz NetworkManager 0.8r1 + nmapplet 0.8

USE="alsa cdr dbus dhcpcd dvd gnome gtk hal ipod jpeg mmx nsplugin sqlite sse sse2 X xvmc -bluetooth -kde -qt4"

verbindungs einstellungen vom netzwerk:

```
seecurity     WPA & WPA2 Enterprise

Authentication       Protected EAP (PEAP)

CA certificate        deutsche-telekom-root-ca2.crt

PEAP version        automatic

inner authen.        MSCHAPv2

```

bei google + suche + bugzilla war ich leider nicht erfolgreich.

hatte früher Ubuntu (auch gnome,....) und hatte da dieses Problem nicht!

Freu mich auf jeden tip, scratsLast edited by scrats on Sun Nov 14, 2010 10:23 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Schinkencroissant

Hallo,

so ein Problem hatte ich auch mal, alle Programme, die ich gestartet hatte, bevor die Verbindung aufgebaut war, konnte ich benutzen, danach konnte ich keine graphischen Programme mehr starten.

Das war bei mir Folge auf ein Update der glibc, ich hatte zu Hause über Nacht den ganzen tree neu gebaut (emerge-Option e), danach war wieder alles im Lot, ist sicher nicht die beste Lösung, vielleicht hat noch jemand bessere Vorschläge.

Grüße

Schinkencroissant

----------

## Finswimmer

Was passiert, wenn du Firefox aus einem Terminal startest?

----------

## toralf

Hhm, X11 - Programme könnten nach einer Netzwerk-Rekonfiguration über veränderte Routen / DNS Einträge etc. stolpern, mit Befehlen a'la 

```
$>DISPLAY=:0.0 xterm

$>DISPLAY=localhost:0.0 xterm
```

sollte sich so was schnell überprüfen lassen, evtl. dabei auch mal direkt die IP anstelle eines Hostnamens angeben ...

----------

## scrats

war die letzte zeit nicht mehr an der uni, weil es zu umständlich war so zu arbeiten! 

hab mich an Schinkencroissant methode gehalten! war ne lange nacht für den Computer...

Aber jetzt geht alles!

Da ich das Problem nicht mehr habe kann ich leider auch keine Fehlerursache betreiben!

Aber danke an alle!

gruß scrats

----------

